
Show HN: Showing a single AWS architecture from 9 different perspectives - Veuxdo
https://app.ilograph.com/demo.ilograph.AWS%2520Distributed-Load-Testing
======
Veuxdo
I chose to diagram this solution because I thought the architecture diagram
that comes with the source ([https://github.com/awslabs/distributed-load-
testing-on-aws](https://github.com/awslabs/distributed-load-testing-on-aws))
was pretty underwhelming and needed to be broken up and expanded on. Would
love to know your thoughts!

